# Your favorite signature 6?



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 9, 2011)

I know there's a favorite signature seven thread, so I thought I'd give the concept a spin here. What are you duders' faves? 

There are a great many siggie sixes that I dig, but I'll start out with just this one:

Reverend Unknown Hinson siggie







I dig guitars with that vintage-but-not-really look to them, and this model nails it. Plus: Semi hollow? Check. P90s? Check. Maple board? Check. Tele control layout? Check. Represents an artist I <3? Check.

All systems are go.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 9, 2011)

Keziah Jones Lag.
I might not be a fan of his music, but that guitar made me start building a solid body nylon stringed axe.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 9, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


>


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 9, 2011)

I got a list lol

Jackson PC1
Jackson Phil Demmel Demmelition V
Jackson Mark Morton Dominion
Jackson Chris Broderick, whenever they release it...
Fender James Root Stratocaster 
Fender Yngvie Malmsteen Stratocaster 
Any Ibanez Jem 
Any Ibanez Paul Gilbert PGM
B.C. Rich Chuck Schuldiner Signature Stealth
ESP JH-600
PRS Tremonti 

To Name a few...


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jul 9, 2011)

Any Jem, any Petrucci 6'er, and ESP Alexi's


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 9, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Any Jem, any Petrucci 6'er, and ESP Alexi's



I will also second the Petrucci 6s and Alexis


----------



## Ascension (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't know if it is a real Sig guitar line but the Chicago Custom Grover Jackson Washburn USA MG's!




Mine


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 9, 2011)

I still love my JS1000.. although it's fairly modded


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 9, 2011)

John Lennon, because beauty on this planet can not last, thus not a true signature unfortunately, but I love it none the less.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 9, 2011)

the old Paige Hamilton sig from ESP, the brushed aluminum color one with the wilkinson trem.... hot


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 9, 2011)

ESP Mana (Moi Dix Mois) siggie. Too outlandish NOT to like, IMHO.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## kamello (Jul 9, 2011)

JP BFR in Bahama Blue 
edit: I didn't see it was a seven  and this one probably is the
best pic ever taken of a JP





Al Di Meola PRS


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 9, 2011)

Joey Jordison Signature Warlock Guitars - B.C. Rich


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 9, 2011)

Jem, PGM, JS, the Andy Timmons sig is awesome, JPs.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a top 3, but two of them are JP BFRs

1. EBMM JP Dargie Delight II. Absolutely love the finish on this guitar





2. EBMM JP BFR Cherry Bust. Yet again, the finish is completely stunning, especially when he played it on the 2009 Prognation Tour for the closing song, "The Count of Tuscany." It picks up stage lighting extremely well and it give off a nice glow.





3. ESP Kamikaze-1. Don't listen to much of the stuff George Lynch plays, but I dig this guitar. HS setup + killer graphic = win!


----------



## gunch (Jul 9, 2011)

The things I'd do for an FGM


----------



## Philligan (Jul 10, 2011)

+1 for the Dargie Delight, I totally forgot about that. Honestly might be my #1 choice for a guitar, ever. This thread as a whole is pure win, though 

I'm gonna go with Slim's (from Bury Your Dead) custom ESP Xtone. I love how stripped down it is. And how non-metal the Xtone line is. Just needs an ebonized board


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 10, 2011)

Not just because its got my name on the headstock but the neck has a soft v contour and it plays like absolute BUTTER!!!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 10, 2011)

For me JP's and Morse's. Also love Jems and Lynch's.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 10, 2011)

i dont really have any favorite signature guitars. or at least none where i love the star, and the guitar she/he plays. 

but if i was to pick some/any, it would be these guys:
tremonti






leslie west:





tom maxwell


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Knew i'd see a bunch EBMM JP lovers in this thread xD I'll second them too xD


But I loveeeeeee the ESP and the LTD wayne static sigs. I remember i had a chance to buy the diamond plate EX for 299 new but back then i didn't know anything about guitars


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 10, 2011)

Jason Becker Signature





PC-1





DeMartinis


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 10, 2011)

vote my Paulie Santana MD and my ESP Edwards "Die" Signature


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 10, 2011)

Been hunting for one for some time, the ones I found either had outrageous price tags or were banged to hell.


----------



## FACTORY (Jul 10, 2011)

*Washburn USA Custom Shop X81 Face Eraser (Jon Donais Signature).*
 





I personally am not a huge fan of _Shadows Fall_ at all but I am a huge fan of USA Washburn. Part of what I loved about this model is that you wont find Jon's name on it anywhere. She was by far my favorite personally owned Sig as far as feel, tone & wood choices are concerned. All the same, I wished I had changed those horrible EMGs out for Passives*.

*Washburn X81 Face Eraser Specs: *

-Made in the USA Custom Shop 
-Black body, neck and headstock binding 
-Flame maple top on Body and Head Stock 
-Sepele body 
-Set mahogany neck 
-Ebony fingerboard 
-Single volume control 
-ABM hard-tail bridge 
-String thru body 
-All Black hardware 
-EMG 81 neck pick up 
-EMG 85 bridge pick up 
-Jumbo frets 
-Sperzel tuners 
-Buzz Feiten Tuning System 
-Tung Oil Finish on entire guitar


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 10, 2011)

Esp Kh series, Hate on Hammett as much as you want, the guy has great taste in guitars, and I'm a bit partial towards them since I love my Kh-602 to death.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Been hunting for one for some time, the ones I found either had outrageous price tags or were banged to hell.



I would kill for one of those.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 10, 2011)

The E-gen is hard to beat but...

Takahiro from FACT wins it for me, though this guitar is not on the US Market or I'd be saving up.






it's over 6,000$, but japanese schecter signature models are built in the ESP custom shop Ive heard. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## HollowmanPL (Jul 10, 2011)

Bernie Rico Gary Holt Signature


----------



## snowblind56 (Jul 10, 2011)

Rock-It Pink Peavey Vandenberg


----------



## neozeke (Jul 10, 2011)

One of Jack White's signature Gretschs

*Gretsch Triple Jet
*





*Heavily Modified Gretsch Anniversary Jr."Triple Green Machine" *


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


>




That is bloody nice!



Grand Moff Tim said:


> ESP Mana (Moi Dix Mois) siggie. Too outlandish NOT to like, IMHO.


 
I really want one of those. So awesome. 


The Jim Root strat sounds fucking massive. Tried one a while ago, so awesome.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 10, 2011)

A white JEM hands down.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-reviews/77281-fernandes-jda-115y-you-signature.html

His Regulus isn't too shabby either. 






Also Daita's entire G-Life Guitars line:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/77102-g-life-guitars-japan-only.html


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 10, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-reviews/77281-fernandes-jda-115y-you-signature.html
> 
> His Regulus isn't too shabby either.
> 
> ...



Japan......WHY DO YOU GET ALL THE MOST AWESOME STUFF?!?!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 10, 2011)

Also, I admit to being insanely jealous because of this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/161121-ngd-esp-cygnus-leda-signature-model.html


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 10, 2011)

Ha, great thread! 

My contribution - the Kerry King Signatures (V or Warlock) from BC Rich. 

Guitars - Kerry King - B.C. Rich

Why?

Because you get a Korean-made maple neck-thru guitar with maple wings, ebony fingerboard, abalone inlays, EMGs, PA2 booster, Grover tuners and Kahler Hybrid trem - all for under $700 new (if you buy from the right stores).

Add a couple of hundred more and you can get a 7-string Warlock!


----------



## espman (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Church2224 (Jul 10, 2011)

espman said:


>




A picture of a great guitar should be the response to more posts...


----------



## themike (Jul 10, 2011)

I wish they still made the Adam D signature.


----------



## gunch (Jul 11, 2011)

Shawn Lane needs some love too.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 11, 2011)

Technically a signature.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2011)

Gotta go with:
ESP/Edwards Kaoru Japanese Zombie Heroes Carved top Viper
http://www.espguitars.co.jp/artist/kaoru/ek130vp.jpg

ESP/Edwards Die Custom body Tele
http://www.espguitars.co.jp/artist/die/ddr300.jpg

ESP Okkultist
http://www.espguitars.com/images/guitars/OKKULTIST.jpg
I love the top horn.

And Paul Allender's Artist PRS 24. Dat Purple Burst


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 11, 2011)

James Hetfield's Iron Cross. Hands down.

Also Micheal Keene's Green Washburn. Not so sure if it's a signature though...


----------



## jymellis (Jul 11, 2011)

any of the old jems.
the higher end satrianis
gambales
peavey vandenbergs (and the vtype)
k7
that ESP page hamilton is just awesome also!!!


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 11, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> it's over 6,000$



6G+ for that....


----------



## MikeH (Jul 11, 2011)

Exactly what I was thinking. 

For me, probably a close tie between these two:
Ibanez PGM90HAM





EBMM JPX6


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 11, 2011)

That Anchang Kamistar is calling me...


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 11, 2011)

InTheRavensName said:


> That Anchang Kamistar is calling me...



This.


----------



## MFB (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (Jul 11, 2011)

i really like the esp carpenter 7s and 8s. never played one. but im sure an esp (not ltd) carpenter sig MUST be sweet, just from the specs


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 11, 2011)

that one ain't bad either: 






The story is, it's a 10 guitars run replica, I guess around 1995 since I definitely remember drooling over one sold new in Ochanomizu that year. As a 22 year old expatriate working in a french restaurant it was alas waaaay out of my grasp. I don't have pics of the headstock, it's a gibson LP custom classic headstock only with the ESP logo instead of the gibson one.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 11, 2011)

I think we can call it a signature.  I own one and I love it!







But hey! We're on SEVENstring.org






Love the JEMs and the JPs too! 
Herman Lee's signatur is awesome, but I don't like him at all.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 11, 2011)

My favourite signature 6s

Bc Rich JR V - built to the specs of Cannibal Corpse's Pat O'brien, but his name is not on it anywhere. I own this, and it's incredible. 






Fender Malmsteen strat - owned top of the line Japanese model for over a year. Bliss, heaven, but fancied a change.






And here is one that I would get made if I ever got a custom guitar - almost no chance of getting an original now, an ESP Kerry King V.






I generally only buy signature guitars these days. I know some people don't like owning a guitar someone else's name on it, but for me it imparts some of the magic I get from listening to their music. Hero worship maybe, but I find them so inspiring to play.


----------



## jordanky (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Rampage (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine would have to be the EBMM JP-6. I'm not a big DT fan, but the JP-6 could have the best neck of any guitar I've ever tried.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jul 11, 2011)

too lazy to post a picture haha but im in fucking love with the MTM1 lately. i just love super red guitars (only if they have a matching headstock though) with black hardware


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 11, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Been hunting for one for some time, the ones I found either had outrageous price tags or were banged to hell.


 
Same here, they are awesome!
You'd probably find a 1984 Gibson Explorer for less & they are exactly the same basically


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 11, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> My favourite signature 6s
> And here is one that I would get made if I ever got a custom guitar - almost no chance of getting an original now, an ESP Kerry King V.
> 
> 
> ...



Esp released a model very similar to this last year I believe. they're nice, but just not my thing though.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 11, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> Esp released a model very similar to this last year I believe. they're nice, but just not my thing though.


 
& I think I've seen that Ran have made a custom exactly the same as the 1 KK used


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## sell2792 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> the old Paige Hamilton sig from ESP, the brushed aluminum color one with the wilkinson trem.... hot



That's exactly what came to my mind too!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 12, 2011)

UltraParanoia said:


> & I think I've seen that Ran have made a custom exactly the same as the 1 KK used



Ran did indeed make one, but imo they didn't get the finish completely faithful to the original. Whether that was due to the way the customer ordered it, or the limitations of their abilities I do not know.


----------



## Whitestrat (Jul 12, 2011)

This to me is the perfect (in terms of specs) signature model that covers plenty of ground:


----------



## slapnutz (Jul 12, 2011)

My favs because they are guitars I would actually love playing rather than being on display.
10th Anniversary Ibanez Jem.






Petrucci 90th Anniversary Ibanez.


----------



## Ardez (Jul 12, 2011)

FACTORY said:


> *Washburn USA Custom Shop X81 Face Eraser (Jon Donais Signature).*




+1 

I'm also fan of these











Absolutely my ideal 6 string guitars. Not big fan of the actives either but I don't mind.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 12, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I really dig the looks of the Guthrie Govan set neck model 











Does anyone know if they'll release a Rasmus model of any of his sigs? oh I wish...


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll have to agree with a few of you and go with the Jon Donais sig ESP. no frills, get-the-job-done looking axe. I definitely have had GAS for this since it came out. same for the Face Eraser, but I like the ESP headstock more.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 12, 2011)

My favorites would have to be...

PRS Tremonti model (in any shade of blue or green)





Music Man BFR Petrucci models





And Gibson Dethklok Thunderhorse


----------



## infernalservice (Jul 12, 2011)

Jackson Doug Aldrich model. I know I will probably never find one, but I have a soft spot for anything Caparison related.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 12, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Call me crazy, but I really dig the looks of the Guthrie Govan set neck model
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they'll release a Rasmus model of any of his sigs? oh I wish...



It's rumored.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 12, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


>



That's the one I forgot in my first post. Really nothing I don't like about that.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 12, 2011)

ESP JH-1. I'd love to get my hands on one of these someday. On a related note:






ESP KH-OUIJA


----------



## MatthewK (Jul 12, 2011)

Gibson Buckethead Les Paul (not the studio version)

It's not quite perfect IMO and I don't think I'd really be into it from a playing perspective, but it would be cool to have.


----------



## ihave27frets (Jul 12, 2011)

My favorite Sig model isn't out yet


----------



## espman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just remembered that these are a sig


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 12, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> My favorite Sig model isn't out yet


 
I see what you did there.


----------



## ry_z (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 12, 2011)

Not my favourite ever, but I was always a fan of Dime's Washburns


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 12, 2011)

^  Old Washburns are some of my favorites. Love the old Dime's.


----------



## Elijah (Jul 12, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Call me crazy, but I really dig the looks of the Guthrie Govan set neck model



Anyone calling you crazy for liking that is crazy themselves!


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 12, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Call me crazy, but I really dig the looks of the Guthrie Govan set neck model
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are in luck man! They are releasing a Ramus model like it but with a bolt on neck-

MobileMe Gallery

Those Suhrs are amazing. I played the Satin Red version of that. Great quality guitar, good tone as well. But the neck was kind of "Meh". It had an elliptical neck, but that is just preference. Great guitar overall.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 13, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> You are in luck man! They are releasing a Ramus model like it but with a bolt on neck-
> 
> MobileMe Gallery
> 
> Those Suhrs are amazing. I played the Satin Red version of that. Great quality guitar, good tone as well. But the neck was kind of "Meh". It had an elliptical neck, but that is just preference. Great guitar overall.


That's awesome, thanks for the news man! Now to hope it'll be reasonably priced, and that it'll be out not too long from now! 


Yes, I'm humping it.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 13, 2011)

infernalservice said:


> Jackson Doug Aldrich model. I know I will probably never find one, but I have a soft spot for anything Caparison related.



Never even seen one in person, and it kills me inside. 

Big +1


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 13, 2011)

Guthrie's.


----------



## ibanez254 (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh yes


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 13, 2011)

mostly based on the looks, those are my faves:





don't like the PU configuration here, though.





with a maple fretboard, please!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 13, 2011)

Ernie Ball Music Man Jp6 Pearl White Loaded




Ernie Ball Music Man BFR Jp6 Pearl White Loaded W/ Rosewood Neck




Ernie Ball Music Man JP6 BFR Koa





Honestly once I had at least one of any combo including the koa BFR, I'd stop buying guitars, except to get another koa top to exchange hardware onto a white JP6 to have a Lee McKinney-like JP6.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 13, 2011)

Purely because my brief time with the black V version made me feel like I was playing a guitar that was truly unique.  Speaking of which...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not usually big on guitars covered in graphics, but for some reason I've always liked this one.

Akira Takasaki ESP siggie


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 13, 2011)

The Caparison Applehorn is a sig model???


----------



## Rook (Jul 13, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> The Caparison Applehorn is a sig model???



That one is the Mattius "IA" Eklundh signature, yes. All Apple Horns are his sig, I believe.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah cool thanks for the info.  But uhhhh, who is Mattius Eklundh??


----------



## Rook (Jul 13, 2011)

mattius eklundh - Google Search


----------



## Animus (Jul 13, 2011)

These guitars have really grown on me (if they are ever released)


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 13, 2011)

I like both Jeff and Mike's sigs, but Mike's V is so 





Dan Donegan's old Washburn sig 





Only hollow body I would ever buy.





If only it wasn't a bolt-on


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 13, 2011)

ibanez254 said:


> Oh yes



Good taste in gear runs in the family apparently.



Lukifer said:


> Ah cool thanks for the info.  But uhhhh, who is Mattius Eklundh??


Surprising you haven't heard of him. Freak Kitchen?


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive never heard of Freak Kitchen.  Im gonna check them out tomorrow for sure.  I saw he did some work with Soilwork and I love Soilwork, so Im hopeful about Freak Kitchen!


----------



## Whitestrat (Jul 13, 2011)

slapnutz said:


> Petrucci 90th Anniversary Ibanez.


 
I had this... stupidly sold it...


----------



## ihave27frets (Jul 13, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I see what you did there.


----------

